# A couple of better pics



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

As promised, here are a couple of better pics of my new T. venustus.

This guy looks amazing. He looks even better in the flesh. 

Hope you like


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Love the colours on these! :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice dude, pretty little things.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm not a snake fan but them colours are amazing :notworthy:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not overly keen on Asian arboreals, But he's a stunner!


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

such an angry looking snakey 
but very cute =]


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I'm not overly keen on Asian arboreals, But he's a stunner!


 :gasp:


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont underestimate the venom on these, i got nailed by a nine incher and my hand came up like a football, no safe way to assist feed a small snake hey.


----------



## liseb (Mar 28, 2012)

What a beauty! :notworthy:
These & the Hairy Bush Viper are definitely one of my faves :flrt:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

rigsby said:


> Dont underestimate the venom on these, i got nailed by a nine incher and my hand came up like a football, no safe way to assist feed a small snake hey.


Luckily, this little guy is great feeder. Took a tiny pinkie the day after getting him.

Have you got any pics of the bite?


----------

